# помогите выбрать аккордеон



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте Баянисты, Аккордеонисты, Гармонисты! Нужен ваш совет. Хочу себе шаровой аккордеон( играть песни, танцы, варьете, джаз), но денег нет. Нашёл инструмент mengascini. Который подходит как мне кажется под мои критерии и финансы. Инструмент 1995 года , 5-ти голосный, ломаная дека, 41 клавиша. Есть смысл брать или нет, может кто-то держал такой в руках( просто пока возможности нет его посмотреть,но желание есть, вот и ищу какую-нибудь информацию) ?


----------



## askurpela (1 Сен 2015)

Покажите хоть фото


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Сен 2015)

2233653 (01.09.2015, 21:12) писал:


> возможности нет его посмотреть


 askurpela (01.09.2015, 21:14) писал:


> Покажите хоть фото


И пощупать бы. В т.ч. и внутри...


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

2233653/ писал:


> Здравствуйте Баянисты, Аккордеонисты, Гармонисты! Нужен ваш совет. Хочу себе шаровой аккордеон( играть песни, танцы, варьете, джаз), но денег нет. Нашёл инструмент mengascini. Который подходит как мне кажется под мои критерии и финансы. Инструмент 1995 года , 5-ти голосный, ломаная дека, 41 клавиша. Есть смысл брать или нет, может кто-то держал такой в руках( просто пока возможности нет его посмотреть,но желание есть, вот и ищу какую-нибудь информацию) ?


Ну фото, конечно же, не помешают. Смущает в первую очередь пятиголосность. Любой лишний голос прибавляет порядка килограмма. А Вам оно надо? Спина поди не железная? Да и пятый голос поди в розлив? Розлив розливу рознь. Тоже надо быть уверенным в том, что он Вам нужен 

Ну и по поводу "возможности посмотреть". Без того, чтобы пощупать инструмент, вообще говорить не о чем. Что бы Вам здесь ни написали, это лишь субъективное мнение конкретного исполнителя. Одному может нравится до умопомрачения, а другой будет нос воротить. Вот нравится многим Bugari, а мне ну ни в какую не нравится. Но это не значит, что он плохой. Вы можете быть от него без ума.


----------



## zet10 (1 Сен 2015)

Очередной бред! Вдумайтесь какая постановка вопроса "хочу купить себе шаровой инструмент,но денег нет"... И в то же время,человек замахивается на дорогой итальянский инструмент в ломаной деке и спрашивает совета...Синдром Гончаровых и Павловых продолжается на форуме...


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

*zet10*,

Юра, разделяю твой гнев 
Может "шаровый" это с Avito за 20р? Пока конкретики мало. Вопросы надо с умом задавать 

Ты билеты, кстати, купил на Сервера?


----------



## zet10 (1 Сен 2015)

Билеты не купил,рассчитываю на тебя, забей мне там местечко,а там расчитаемся))


----------



## zet10 (1 Сен 2015)

Лучше пусть купит на Авито "Скандалли" за 10 т.р,сегодня на продажу выставили))...


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> Лучше пусть купит на Авито "Скандалли" за 10 т.р,сегодня на продажу выставили))...


Это в другую тему надо писать  Это ж явное разводилово, но я
отправил запрос. Ты ж знаешь мою любовь к Scandalli и к халяве


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Сен 2015)

Ту Скандалию можно даже не прозванивать. Этого чувачка я давно приметил. Две коронные фразы: "Достался от родителей" или "Достался в наследство". И вторая : "Высылаю по России". Человек, который внезапно стал обладателем вещи, не оперирует штампами типа "Высылаю по России".
Пост можно перенести в ТУ тему, просто там её в контексте не поймут.


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

____


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Очередной бред! Вдумайтесь какая постановка вопроса "хочу купить себе шаровой инструмент,но денег нет"... И в то же время,человек замахивается на дорогой итальянский инструмент в ломаной деке и спрашивает совета...Синдром Гончаровых и Павловых продолжается на форуме...


Инструмент 1995 года и стоит он 170 рублей, а характеристики привлекательные. Новый же инструмент стоит 4800€ ( 41 клавиша и с микрофонами)


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

2233653/ писал:


> zet10 писал:Очередной бред! Вдумайтесь какая постановка вопроса "хочу купить себе шаровой инструмент,но денег нет"... И в то же время,человек замахивается на дорогой итальянский инструмент в ломаной деке и спрашивает совета...Синдром Гончаровых и Павловых продолжается на форуме...Инструмент 1995 года и стоит он 170 рублей, а характеристики привлекательные. Новый же инструмент стоит 4800€ ( 41 клавиша и с микрофонами)


Простите, но Вы как дети гор... Ну неужто не возникает вопрос:"а почему эта балалайка стоит так дешево"?
Все же кроется в деталях. Ломаная дека да с микрофонами и за 2500$...  Ищите засаду... Там одни микрофоны на штуку потянут...

Ну и все вопросы по поводу пятого голоса и проч. остались актуальными


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Лучше пусть купит на Авито "Скандалли" за 10 т.р,сегодня на продажу выставили))...


Такой у меня уже есть)


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

2233653 писал:


> zet10 писал:Лучше пусть купит на Авито "Скандалли" за 10 т.р,сегодня на продажу выставили))...Такой у меня уже есть)


Ну, если у Вас уже есть 4-х голодный Скандаль, то вообще непонятно, для чего Вам ЭТО?...
Согласен, ломаная дека придает некий. .. Ну что-то придает... Но Скандаля Вы продадите в лучшем случае за 50-60 тр, а ЭТО 170р... Плюсы - не очевидны...

А где вы этот раритет откопали? Почему нельзя пощупать?


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> 2233653 писал:zet10 писал:Лучше пусть купит на Авито "Скандалли" за 10 т.р,сегодня на продажу выставили))...Такой у меня уже есть)Ну, если у Вас уже есть 4-х голодный Скандаль, то вообще непонятно, для чего Вам ЭТО?...
> Согласен, ломаная дека придает некий. .. Ну что-то придает... Но Скандаля Вы продадите в лучшем случае за 50-60 тр, а ЭТО 170р... Плюсы - не очевидны...
> 
> А где вы этот раритет откопали? Почему нельзя пощупать?


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

Просто мне написали, что бы я купил себе скандали за 10000. Может я не в теме но аккордеон который стоит 10000 у меня есть) а вот скандали нет( это инструмент находится в Германии в России он не был, но если у меня будет большое желание его пощупать его сюда привезут.


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

2233653 писал:


> Просто мне написали, что бы я купил себе скандали за 10000. Может я не в теме но аккордеон который стоит 10000 у меня есть) а вот скандали нет( это инструмент находится в Германии в России он не был, но если у меня будет большое желание его пощупать его сюда привезут.


Путано Вы объясняете, однако...
Если это чудо в Германии и Вы его собираетесь приобресть, не щупая, то я таки вам не советую. Зачем Вам кот в мешке. Если Вы подтверждаете привоз инструмента, то вы на 99% соглашаетесь его купить.  Пощупайте инструменты, которые доступны. Поймите, что Вам надо. Ну а потом будет предмет для разговора. 

Вы сформулируйте, что же Вы хотите и какого совета Вам надо?. Четко. По-армейски.


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

Хочу 4х -5ти голодный инструмент, с неплохим басом и микрофонами ( бас что бы если кому-нибудь аккомпанирую "живьем" хоть как-то было слышно, микрофоны для игры под минутную и в ансамбле. Мой инструмент супить для аккомпанемента в живую не подходит, а микрофоны в него не вижу также смысла ставить, а роланд 3ка при игре под минус не дает то, что можно сделать мехом на акустике


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

2233653/ писал:


> Хочу 4х -5ти голодный инструмент, с неплохим басом и микрофонами ( бас что бы если кому-нибудь аккомпанирую "живьем" хоть как-то было слышно, микрофоны для игры под минутную и в ансамбле. Мой инструмент супить для аккомпанемента в живую не подходит, а микрофоны в него не вижу также смысла ставить, а роланд 3ка при игре под минус не дает то, что можно сделать мехом на акустике


Переведи... Неплохо выключить автокоррекцию

Сразу вопрос: а на кой шут пятый голос? Ну как его использовать? Вы хоть раз играли на пятиголосном инструменте? Ну поиграйте ради прикола...


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

Что то я не так ответил(На 5ти не играл. А как же " понты"?) вообщем смысла нет , как я теперь понял


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

2233653 писал:


> Что то я не так ответил(На 5ти не играл. А как же " понты"?) вообщем смысла нет , как я теперь понял


Вы еще ничего не поняли 

Вы попробуйте... Я сказал... Zet10 сказал... Ну и что... Вы попробуйте сами поиграть на розливом пятиголосном инструменте. Ну почему бы не начать от печки. Сейчас все можно попробовать.

Ну а "понты"... Тут ваш карман пусть разбирается. Если вашей спине не влом носить лишние килограммы, а кошельку - раскошелится, то почему бы и нет.


----------



## 2233653 (1 Сен 2015)

Есть о чем подумать, Спасибо)


----------



## любитель (9 Ноя 2015)

Хароший вопрос... хочу нажраться и женщину тоже хочу.. но денег  и места... нет... а мы тут с умным видом рассуждаем и даём советы...? Машину так же покупаете? Без денег и без прав...


----------

